# I got a couple ? from a newbie



## bomftdrum (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm smoking my first meat this weekend (can't wait) Would a pork roast be easiest to start with to learn on?  Also, what is the difference betweens mops and sauces?  I always thought they were the same, but reading on here makes me realize how little I know.  I can't wait to learn though.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

What kind of pork roast are you talking about? A butt is pretty forgiving since it has a high fat content and an easy start but it can take a long time depending on the size. A pork loin is a little trickier since it is so lean it can dry out if not watched closely.

Chicken is a good one to start with also, can be smoked at higher temps and doesn't take that long and if you do mess it up it is cheap so you didn't lose much. Also doing a shorter smoke helps you get to know your smoker, what kind is it by the way?


----------



## bomftdrum (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife bought me a char broil smoker, not usre on exact model.  I wanted to do some kind of pork bc my wife isn't a big smoked chicken fan.  I'm not looking for a long smoke for my first one.  It is just going to be for me and my wife.  I've already told my wife to have a backup plan just in case, lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 10, 2012)

You can get a Center Cut Pork Loin Roast. On the Bone would be a 1st choice but boneless is ok. The key is keeping your temps as steady as possible. 225-250*F is the goal here. You will want to smoke it to an Internal Temperature (IT) of 140*F if you don't mind a pink blush or 150*F if pink bothers you. Either way it should be juicy and tender if you don't exceed 155*F. I would figure on 30-45 minutes a pound. Then wrap it in foil and rest 30 minutes. Or if done too early wrap in foil and an old Towel and place it in a cooler for up to 3 hours. When ready to eat just slice it up. An overnight soak in a Brine will help as well. Try this...JJ

Pork Brine

1-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2Tbs Molasses

2TBS Mustard

1/4C Kosher Salt

1T Pickling Spice (optional)

2tsp Sage, rubbed

1/2Gal Water


----------



## bruno994 (Jul 10, 2012)

bomftdrum said:


> I'm smoking my first meat this weekend (can't wait) Would a pork roast be easiest to start with to learn on? Also, what is the difference betweens mops and sauces? I always thought they were the same, but reading on here makes me realize how little I know. I can't wait to learn though.


A mop to me is something you would either spritz or "mop" onto the meat during cooking to help maintain moisture and also to add a layer of flavor to the meat.  Usually something thinner (apple juice for pork, beef broth with worcestshire for beef, beer or some other alcohol, etc), something that won't burn during cooking.  A sauce (sometimes referred to as a sop) is used for finishing the meat, such as a glaze or to be served with the finished product after cooking, could be brushed on or just served on the side. 

With the pork loin roast Chef Jimmy talks about above, you might mop it or spritz with apple juice during the smoke, but serve it with a vinegar based sauce.


----------



## bomftdrum (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, you guys are awesome.    What do you mean brine?  I told you guys I'm a rookie, but I'm willingd  to listen and learn.  Do I let it brine overnight?  Do I rinse off before I put it on the smoker?  Man, there is so much to learn.  Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## bomftdrum (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks to this site I know what you are talking about when you told me to brine my pork.  Will definitrly take your guy's suggestions.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck and let us know how it turns out! Brining is good for poultry too if you ever have a chance to do some.


----------



## bomftdrum (Jul 10, 2012)

I will definitely keep you updated.  I'm like a kid in a candy store.  I can't wait to try to smoke everything.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's an apple cinnamon pork loin I have done a couple of times...  very very good and easy to do as well...  As JJ said I would do "at the very least" a simple brine of 1 gal. water 1 c. kosher salt 1c. sugar...  

Apple Smoked Pork Loin

This recipe begins with a light dry rub seasoning, continues with some apple wood smoke flavor, and ends with a tasty apple-cinnamon sauce.
Begin by removing all of the membrane (silver skin) and excess fat from the outside of the pork loin. Rub the loin with olive oil, then lightly season it with a bit of this dry rub mixture.
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon fresh grated nutmeg

Smoke the loin (using apple wood) at 225 degrees Fahrenheit for two to three hours, or until the internal temperature reaches 155 degrees. Remove the smoked pork loin to a platter, covering lightly with foil and a kitchen towel. Let it rest for fifteen minutes before serving with the apple cinnamon sauce.

Apple Cinnamon Sauce

Finely chop two large or three medium sweet apples (Fuji or Gala are great varieties for this) and place in a saucepan. Add one tablespoon sugar, one-half teaspoon each of cinnamon, paprika, salt and white pepper, and two tablespoons rice wine vinegar. Cover and bring to a boil over medium heat, then lower to a simmer. Cook gently until the apples are tender.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2012)

That sounds pretty Tasty, JD. My Dad did a similar preparation using a shmear of Dijon Mustard then the Apple glaze with a bit of Sage...JJ


----------



## bomftdrum (Jul 11, 2012)

Should I put on some kind of rub after I pat the pork dry?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes you can put on your favorite rub after patting it dry. Brush it with some olive oil or yellow mustard, whatever your preference, so the rub will adhere.


----------

